# Adjusting brake pedal



## Molerj (May 5, 2010)

Bolens MTD tractor MN 13AM762F765
This tractor has the shift lever on the dash. When you place the lever in the park position, the pedal does not engage the safety switch. There is still about 1" of travel that is left. This is annoying because you can't leave the tractor with the engine running when it is in park because it will shut down. I tried to adjusting the rod under the tractor that goes to from the pedal assembly to the rear pulley assembly but that doesn't help at all. I'll attach a few pics
The first is of the distance that the pedal still has to travel to engage safety. The piece of rubber attached to the pedal was a failed attempt to remedy the situation.
The second pic is of the rod under the tractor.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm thinking your best bet is to locate the manual to make the adjustments. Those variable speed units are handy but can be a little cantankerous. The manual even states on some not to use the clutch when shifting from 1-7 while traveling.


----------



## Molerj (May 5, 2010)

I called MTD and a tech sent me a service manual but it didn't show that type. It was for 700 series riders but it didn't have this style in it.


----------

